# Dwarf Onions



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Never had them but here is an album of their life cycle - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2892 Your description is consistent with that thread and they appear to be true aquatic to me. Crinum thaianum is the name. These pictures compel me to try some out; such great looking flowers and the smell intrigues me.

Hey, it's another Minnesotan.  Which LFS did you find them?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

The plant in the photos is Crinium thaiainum. I don't think that is the same plant Bigphish is referring to. 

Mike


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

The description just sounds very close - white flowers, reedy, fragrance, green onions, how I would describe Crinum thaianum. Actually, Zephyranthes candida could be a better match.

We're guessing w/o a picture. Bigphish will let us know.


----------



## bigphish (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry the pictures are of crinum thianums, not what I have. These ones can only be described as looking like the little green onions that you chop up to put on salad, or something. Thanks all for the quick replies, lets see if we can figure this one out still.
Friend in the hobby,
Steve
Rolo- I got them at A World of Fish, I "work" there on Wednesday nights


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

*Rolo is right*

Zephranthes candida is it, dwarf water onion. I have a lot of it in my garden, I tried it in one tank when I started out, but it rotted. The tank had low light at 1.8 wpg and the plant was in a dim corner and had come from a blindingly bright western facing garden. I never tried it again, but I see it offered for sale on several sites, it must work out for some people.


----------



## bigphish (Oct 11, 2004)

Zephranthes it is, I found them in the back of the Tepoot book. He has them labeled as a bog plant, which is what I was begining to expect. Thank you all for your help.
Friend in the hobby,
Steve


----------

